# This Morning's Clearcast Newborns...



## Bob in SF (Mar 22, 2016)

These clear-PVC pipe cast PR blanks include amber and sienna pigment-tinted 5mm natural wood beads, easily positioned with wires (since I could see them).  I did (preemptively) spray the pipe interiors with Stoner release, but probably unnecessary for PR.  







Have fun - Bob


----------



## BSea (Mar 22, 2016)

Very nice.  Where did you find clear PVC?  I use white pvc, but it would be nice to be able to see a little of what's happening as I pour.


----------



## Bob in SF (Mar 22, 2016)

BSea said:


> Very nice.  Where did you find clear PVC?  I use white pvc, but it would, Bob be nice to be able to see a little of what's happening as I pour.



Thanks, Bob - here it is:

FORMUFIT P034FGP-UV-5 Schedule 40 PVC Pipe, Furniture Grade, 5', 3/4" Size, Clear 
 (amazon.com)
($10.56)

I cut the 5' length into ten 6" lengths - so far, so fun.

Best regards, Bob


----------

